# Found something cheaper than corn that the deer love.



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

thx i will have to check because corn is way to high this year


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Never heard of beet pulp but cool deal!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah this high corn price is killing me...


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Beep pulp is what you get after you extract the sugar from the beets. It is used for horses. It has a crude fiber index of 18 percent. It has a glycemic index of one buy itself. Maintaining a low blood glucose level helps keep some horses calm. Feeds that contain high glycemic levels, such as corn, will spikes blood glucose, and may cause some horses to become full of energy or "hot".


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

New one to me.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

When we feed it to the horses we add water to hydrate it, thats the beauty of the beet pulp if it gets rained on it's even better.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Doesnt Lee and Tiff have some new bait stuff that is like this?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Beet pulp up north is like rice bran down south. Sugar beets are grown like crazy in western MN and eastern ND so it's cheap here like 8$ for a 50 # bag. Rice bran at my feed mill is $15 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Have to ask about this. Rice bran isnt cheap here.
DB


----------



## Real Hunter Dan (Oct 16, 2009)

I am paying $8 for a 50# bag of corn here in Indiana...


----------



## bowhunter727 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet feed is good i know deer love it but i herd it is bad for deer? Idk if thats true


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

$8 for 50# would be just about the same as buying corn for me; Corn for us is $15 / 100#...


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

i havent been able to get deer to eat sweet feed here in NC. Just the bears! One stole my camera. I found it 3 weeks and 50 yds away later. At least i found it.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Deer around me want eat sweet feed and it molds very fast. Corn is almost $12 for a 50# bag. Ricebran will ruin very fast and the deer dont like it that much unless its mixed with something else. The only thing that is keeping the deer at my family property is Big & J's BB2 feed. I ran some test for the past few weeks by using other products the deer were coming in everyday and night and then I ran out of big & J feed so I tried everything else. The deer stopped coming in and then after 2 weeks I put out the BB2 and the deer started coming back 1 by 1 and now they are all back and I was very worried because I have one big 8 I want to keep around for my son to try to hunt and he just started coming back .


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

What does the BB2 run for 100lb?


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Have to ask about this. Rice bran isnt cheap here.
> DB


It use to not be... But now it's cheeper than corn!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

good information. I'm still getting corn at $10 per 100#.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Corn in Iowa 50# $7 Beet Pulp $11 & change for 50#s. everything is going up-corn last year was $6 for 50#s. Bird seed that I use is $8 for 40#s & was $5 just 3 months ago. I keep corn & bird seed out for squirrells & birds but put out 1/2 of what I was last year a day.. Will give em more when it's cold & blowing snow.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, I save a lot of $$$$ by not baiting!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We can't & I don't. What slays me is midwest states where I've lived, it's not allowed (baiting) but when season starts all the Deer Cocaine, or whatever attractant is on Farm & fleet or Wally worlds shelves is GONE.. Guys say, oh, I don't put it where I hunt.

I've Bowhunted several states where it's legal & have no problem with that.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I am talking about a feeding program not baiting. I stop feeding the legal time before hunting starts, and restart when done hunting.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

corn is $10 @50lb her in mississippi, rice bran is [email protected] the rice bran is hit or miss weither the deer will eat it.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

never heard of the stuff. probably expensive here since I don't think anyone around here grows beets. YUCK.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

just called local feed store corn 11.00 beet pulp/molasses 14.50 both 50lb. bags


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Quick question for you... what form is this stuff in: pellet, powder... ?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kinda like oatmeal size and texture.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I live in the Midwest too, and although baiting during the season is illegal, a feed program when legal (before and after the season) will pay huge dividends when it comes to overall deer and thus buck health. If you can keep the deer healthy in the very cold part of an Iowa winter, then they will have more time and energy to go into growing bone and not into getting back into health when spring rolls around. Although summer patterning by placing cameras by feed sources will not tell you much about how deer will move during the season, it is still fun to see what is around the area. Corn, beet pulp, BB2, minerals, and others all have a place in maximizing the growth potential of deer on your place. We all love to see and hunt those huge bucks, and along with genetics, food is a very important to getting them there. Of course this all cost money to do, and hence the subject of this thread of getting the most bang for your buck when it comes to a food program.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

boarman1 said:


> Deer around me want eat sweet feed and it molds very fast. Corn is almost $12 for a 50# bag. Ricebran will ruin very fast and the deer dont like it that much unless its mixed with something else. The only thing that is keeping the deer at my family property is Big & J's BB2 feed. I ran some test for the past few weeks by using other products the deer were coming in everyday and night and then I ran out of big & J feed so I tried everything else. The deer stopped coming in and then after 2 weeks I put out the BB2 and the deer started coming back 1 by 1 and now they are all back and I was very worried because I have one big 8 I want to keep around for my son to try to hunt and he just started coming back .


Funny you mention the price of corn as if it is high, then you throw out the Big & J's which is probably at least twice as expensive.

Maybe even 3x as high.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Funny you mention the price of corn as if it is high, then you throw out the* Big & J's* which is probably at least twice as expensive.
> 
> Maybe even 3x as high.


Hint.. he sells it.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I have 2500lbs of what Big & J's is for a whole lot less than your spending on it.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

rivershark said:


> I have 2500lbs of what Big & J's is for a whole lot less than your spending on it.


And ?


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

rivershark said:


> I have 2500lbs of what Big & J's is for a whole lot less than your spending on it.


proceed.......


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

rivershark said:


> I have 2500lbs of what Big & J's is for a whole lot less than your spending on it.


Well, what is it?


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

its a feed coming out of MO. distilled grains, mix with molasses, cooked rice bran, calcium, and alfapha. $11 per 100lbs.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

rivershark said:


> its a feed coming out of MO. distilled grains, mix with molasses, cooked rice bran, calcium, and alfapha. $11 per 100lbs.


Do they ship?!

Lien2


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Lien2 said:


> Do they ship?!
> 
> Lien2


he maybe able to, but shipping is super expensive.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Bones816 said:


> Man, I save a lot of $$$$ by not baiting!


lol. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

*Distillers grain*



rivershark said:


> its a feed coming out of MO. distilled grains, mix with molasses, cooked rice bran, calcium, and alfapha. $11 per 100lbs.


What town is this stuff located in?


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## childers (Dec 13, 2006)

i heard sweet feed is good for them. It's also a couple bucks cheaper at tractor supply. Get the feed with molasses in it


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

corns 10 bucks a bag here in mi 50 lbers shelled


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

What's the MO stuff called?


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> We can't & I don't. What slays me is midwest states where I've lived, it's not allowed (baiting) but when season starts all the Deer Cocaine, or whatever attractant is on Farm & fleet or Wally worlds shelves is GONE.. Guys say, oh, I don't put it where I hunt.
> 
> I've Bowhunted several states where it's legal & have no problem with that.


I lease a farm in Illinois and "you ain't just whistlin' Dixie". Shelves are empty where the Cocaine USED to be. Wood crates with "Trophy Rock" sign on 'em....EMPTY.


----------



## docholliday (Nov 8, 2006)

$11 for a 40lb bag in S. IL, going to give it a try.


----------

